# XSD Validierung mit JDK 1.3



## leifg (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine XML Datei gegen ein XSD Stylesheet mit Java validieren.

Das Problem dabei ist, ich möchte das mit dem IBM JDK 1.3 auf einem Web-Sphere 5.0 Server machen.

Ist das überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja welche Zusatz Packages brauche ich in welcher Version?

Gruß
Leif


----------



## kleiner_held (22. Mai 2007)

Laut FAQ läuft Xerces sogar mit JDK 1.2


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

leider gibt es in Version 2.6.2 von xerces noch nicht die Klasse SchemaFactory die ich benörige.

Mit der neuesten Version 2.9 hab ich diese zwar, allerdings kommt dann zur Laufzeit die Exception NoSuchMethodError


```
java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.apache.xerces.impl.xs.XMLSchemaLoader.loadGrammar(Lorg/apache/xerces/xni/parser/XMLInputSource;)V
```

ich hab auch schon nachgeforscht. Die Ursache dafür ist warhscheinlich, dass eine alte Version von xerces dazwischen funkt.

Diesen Fehler kann ich aber deshalb nicht beheben da die Web-Sphere 5 runtime ine ältere Versopm von xerces mitbringt. Diese will ich nicht ersetzen.

Deshalb die Frage: wie kann ich das ganze ohne xerces lösen.


----------



## kleiner_held (23. Mai 2007)

schau mal ob da ein passender Parser fuer dich dabei ist:
www.jeckle.de/xml/schema.html#tools


----------

